# Decoy Setups



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

So when setting out diver decoys along with puddle duck decoys do you guys mix them together or seperate them?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Depends on the situation. Usaully I just throw out everything at once. Sometimes I will seperate the divers and puddle ducks, but I have never seen a difference.


----------



## Br-Okeduckclub (Sep 27, 2012)

I agree with BL. I've done it both ways but never noticed that it mattered.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Divers always stretched out in a long lind leading in and puddlers just tossed out, you can use them for fillers at the end of a diver line. I put geese farther out and in the middle of the water near the edge of your shooting range. Puddle ducks all over, divers mater more on how they will decoy.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

Just line the Diver dekes up, and throw the puddlers next to shore.

Look for points to set up on.

We did a diver hunt last thursday and had a great hunt after we pulled the mojos.

3 man limit of Blue Bills.


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys we got back last friday and did awesome on the divers out in nd i am officially hooked on hunting them never had that many birds work that good was awesome to see.


----------

